

NSA Hacking of Cell Phone Networks - CapitalistCartr
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2014/12/nsa-hacking-of-cell-phone-networks/

======
hackerjam
awareness is good. but what i want to know is how do we start defending
ourselves against excessive, and unjustified, surveillance. what
countermeasures are we supposed to take/adopt? or is it too late already? sure
hope not.

